
Covid-19: the harms of exaggerated information and non‐evidence‐based measures - jp_sc
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/eci.13222
======
jp_sc
Two months ago, this was posted here and many supported the idea that the
measures were an "overreaction".

~~~
salmon30salmon
What is your point? Many still believe the measures taken were an
overreaction.

~~~
scotty79
Many more believe now that measures taken were an overreaction even though
data from Spain random testing indicates that 5% of population there already
got Covid, which combined with their number of dead gives over 1% mortality
which is nothing like the flu.

[https://www.aa.com.tr/en/europe/study-5-of-spanish-
populatio...](https://www.aa.com.tr/en/europe/study-5-of-spanish-population-
has-had-coronavirus/1839965#)

------
angry_octet
With hindsight, Ioannidis looks like an even greater fool.

